# crocs



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

Have just read in my magazine that the federal government is allowing a sufari crocodile hunting in the northern territory, but the good old croc is PROTECTED. There's that word again. They are basing it on helping Indiginous employment and economy n torism.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

My understanding is that it's at early the early approval stages only.
Indigenous people are allowed to take many protected species. How else could Gra get his taste for Dugong sandwiches.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Even the cute fluffy ones? Damned savages!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

They must be getting close to needing a cull in around the Darwin area by now. It could be the start of Aussie swamp people


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

Kaley don't think to hard mate I think you might blow a fuse. And this one maybe to intelligent for you.

It's got nothing to do with the Indidginouse it there way they are saying of culling the croc in NT


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

kraley said:


> Perhaps you could convince some government to invest similar resources in your own spelling or grammar capabilities....


How dare you!
You don't know this fellows circumstances that you should ridicule him for his spelling and grammar.
Not all of us have had the benefit of a good education, or have been bereft of some sort of disability that encumbers speech, reading or writing.
You should think yourself lucky that you don't have one of these types of problems, however I think that this is probably more than compensated by other character flaws.
In regards to Crocodile Safaris, we have a croc here at the moment that has hung around over winter and a considerable amount of resources has been spent trying to capture this animal.
Why not just shoot the thing? Its not like there is a shortage of them.
If you can generate tourism dollars out it all the better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Occy is that you?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kraley said:


> He should learn to communicate effectively, epecially if he intends to criticise things like government policy. A person is correctly judged for their ability/desire to run a spellchecker.


 :shock:


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

kraley said:


> I disagree. He should learn to communicate effectively, epecially if he intends to criticise things like government policy. A person is correctly judged for their ability/desire to run a spellchecker.
> 
> .


Well it's obvious that you don't have the ability to run a spell checker.

HA HA (Nelson off the Simpsons)


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

IM just finding it very hypocritical of the government that in a highly populated state and city Perth they are getting eaten by sharks were they seem to find the minority Crocs more of a threat then maneaters. Atleast we know Croce have a consistency and are absolutely not to be messed with.


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Jun 12, 2012)

wetbeaver said:


> Have just read in my magazine that the federal government is allowing a sufari crocodile hunting in the northern territory, but the good old croc is PROTECTED. There's that word again. They are basing it on helping Indiginous employment and economy n torism.


It could be a decent money spinner for the smaller communities, and with the NT in many US minds at the moment due to the USMC rotating deployments, it will probably attract a lot of interest. Maybe they could set up an auction for the tags (I assume that it will be a tag system) , that could rake in the dough!`

Shane


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I heard it on the news last week (real news, as in ABC radio 'The World Today').
http://www.abc.net.au/worldtoday/content/2012/s3524918.htm

I also found it on the psuedo news here.
http://www.ntnews.com.au/article/2012/06/14/307355_ntnews.html

The federal government is merely opening it up for discussion at the moment. The NT government are beating it up. The federal government are beating it down. I'm guessing there will be much talking about it in the NT, and little anywhere else.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Shut up Ant just shut up. Never ever try to get WB to be more coherent, sometimes reading his posts is the best part of my day.


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

I think it's falling on deff ears, and people are very ignorant when it comes to talking about sharks

It's 1 rule for one and 1 rule for the other.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

We need a popcorn eating smiley.

I'm gonna sit this one out and just read it.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kraley said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> > How dare you!
> ...


I acknowledge that consistently incorrect grammar and spelling can hinder clear communication. However, Ken, "learning to communicate effectively" is not a gift all people possess, nor necessarily one that can be gained easily. I have observed a marked drop in grammar and spelling (+ basic mathematics) skills in the past 30 years..e.g. I engaged a legal firm to draw up a number of documents for a business. As the various documents were prepared by that firm over a month, no fewer than 40 basic errors and omissions were pointed out to them, and some of them came back uncorrected, to be sent back again....._and this by a company of legal 'professionals', university trained and having spellcheck, *AND charging $ 350/hr*_. What a cheek!

Clear communication skills are not necessary before a person criticises 'government policy'. It will help to get the message across, but is not a prerequisite. Throughout history, there are many cases of 'uneducated people' accurately criticising government. Everyone should be free to have their say.

In regard to "judging correctly", frankly I would tend not to 'judge' anyone. I would not judge by their ability to run a spellchecker (I don't know where the spellchecker in AKFF is....haven't a clue), nor by any other standard of expression, communication skills, behaviour or education standard. To do so is, I think, foolish. As Bildad infers, you do not know a man's background.

"Every man is a divinity in disguise, a god playing the fool."
― Ralph Waldo Emerson

(Wetbeaver is aware that he can improve his spelling, and is working on it. So bravo for beaver!)

trev


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Sorry, I can't help myself! but WB are you sayiong because they are debating shooting a few crocs, they should shoot sharks? from attempting to read and understand your posts in this thread I am thinking that you are saying that as crocs are consistent but sharks only occasionally bite/eat people, then the sharks should also be shot (I may be misisng the point in which case I apologise). I am also drawing these conclusions from previous threads of your where you basically claimed sharks are man eaters and not in any way under threat (something about the population of Asia).

Anyway, I say nothing wrong with some revenue raising if done correctly and employing the precautionary principle.

This looks to be a very amusing thread :lol:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

MrFaulty said:


> Anyway, I say nothing wrong with some revenue raising if done correctly and employing the precautionary principle.


Do you say the same thing about speed cameras?


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> MrFaulty said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I say nothing wrong with some revenue raising if done correctly and employing the precautionary principle.
> ...


Absolutely, I have no problem with people who are too stupid (ie speeding past speed cameras) helping pay for hospitals, schools etc. And yes, maybe one day Ill have a lapse in concentration and get pinged as well, I wont change my tune.
There is nothing wrong with using a resource, abusing that resource is a totally different kettle of fish - hence why the precautionary principle must be used.


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

I hear they will be using traditional methods to hunt the Crocagators. Dug out canoes and ropes and spears. Let us all see what "Hunter" has the balls to "hunt" Croc's this way. Some politicians to try it first would be a great idea. It's the Crocodiles on shore we need to worry about the most.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

In 'Crocs V Sharks', the crocs won, so we should kill them first.

On the other hand:
Crocs apparently, make good belts and hand bags, taste ok and help dispose of murder victims, what have sharks ever done ?


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Has WB left the room!? come on lets keep the discussion going !!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> Crocs apparently, make good belts and hand bags, taste ok and help dispose of murder victims, what have sharks ever done ?


Sharks have:
Attacked and mauled both live and murder victims, complete with belts, hand bags and kayaks. The perfect recyclying machine. 

trev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Crocs v sharks - What do the stats say about numbers of fatal (and non-fatal attacks) by both?

As for game hunting crocs, if it's controlled properly and not just an open slather cull, I can't see that it would hurt. I don't see the sense in collecting cash from wealthy hunters at the demise of this animal that was here long before us though. These animals aren't exactly crawling the streets looking for humans to eat. The people who live and work in the areas these animals live seem to have adapted their behaviour to their presence even though it is we who are the newbies in the equation.

Did anything I wrote make sense of even relate to the topic? Dunno, just thought I'd better post something before I head back to work.


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Nothing stirs the emotions like a croc or shark post :shock:

BTW has anyone seen the latest QFM magazine? In this months issue there is article on croc safety and a fantastic shot of a croc on the bottom of a pond eyeing off a family in a Perspex viewing platform at one of the croc parks in Darwin.

They are awesome creatures - but I don't have to live with them. I have family up in the territory and I understand from their (or should I say "there" ;-) ) comments that these animals are now becoming a real problem and can be found anywhere from the open ocean to local storm drains and caution needs to be exercised whenever you are near water.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> Crocs v sharks - What do the stats say about numbers of fatal (and non-fatal attacks) by both?


I didn't see all of the program but the part I saw, said that you stand a much better chance of surviving a shark attack.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

It's at least the 3rd time it's been brought up.
They are crocs that are being culled anyway, crocs are regularly culled when they come close to communities or start hassling people / boats.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> (I don't know where the spellchecker in AKFF is....haven't a clue),
> trev


I was going to ask about this, as recently I have noticed when posting on this forum that many words whether abbreviations or misspelled words are underlined with a squiggly red line.
Thought it might have been an AKFF thing.
I ignore it most of the time because it uses American English. It doesn't correct grammar though.
I use Firefox as my browser, but have not installed a spell checker add on.

click on picture for example.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Firefox has one built in.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

AKFF isn't in the dictionary? :shock:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> Firefox has one built in.


Mine must need re-loading, or something. I use Firefox and have never had a squiglly red line under any part of any post, no matter how badly I have spelt it.

???

trev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ado said:


> AKFF isn't in the dictionary? :shock:


If we get enough 15 year old's saying it, they will add it.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

keza said:


> In 'Crocs V Sharks', the crocs won, so we should kill them first.
> 
> On the other hand:
> Crocs apparently, make good belts and hand bags, taste ok and help dispose of murder victims, what have sharks ever done ?


Belts, handbags, jackets and shoes! You won't need a launderette you could just take them to the Vet.

By all means take the piss out of each other for misguided sporting allegiances or tales of woe or when we set ourselves up for a fall but let us not take aim nor insult for the mere sake of trying to appear better than our peers.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, just figured out how to turn it on & off, when in the posting box right click and tick check spelling, then right click on word that has red line and select one of the suggested options.
You can also add other dictionaries.
English Australia doesn't work with my edition of firefox, but British does.
Hooray!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kayakone said:
 

> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > Firefox has one built in.
> ...


Trev will send a PM to fix shortly


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

keza said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > AKFF isn't in the dictionary? :shock:
> ...


Like OMG AKFF right ?


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah but!


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

If I remember a lot of you shark lover, (quote) its there place. And I notice there are Lot of hypocrites on here. I have a mate that owns 2 trawlers on the south coast and he drags his nets 25km out and he says that there are so many sharks now that it's become a hazard to his employees. It's funny how People say we are swimming in there domain so always be aware. The population up the north end of Australia is very small and is the minority of australia. But we are culling the crocs just so we can populate that area. The great thing about up north is it is still untouched and the people are very friendly to the point they haven't ever seen a push bike and are sheltered from what's really going on In this world and now how to live with the crocs. And by the way I have kids to that like going to the beach and as a parent would like them to come out alive. i find that if you cant live with them move, and go join the southerners. in mackay there are crocs but it seems to just be a myth. i guess we wont realise until there gone, just like when they almost culled the white shark to extinction.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Magic. Ken you have always been a hypercrit, admit it.


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

kraley said:


> Perhaps you could convince some government to invest similar resources in your own spelling or grammar capabilities....


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

kraley as i said before buddy dont think to much you might bust a braincell. you are a perfect example of a sheltered and naive.

i understand that you find it hard to understand because your very naive and live inside a box. and given that it says pyrmont its probably literally to hay krayley and probobly live next door to the parramatta road. i guess that's why you have a poor mans beer on your profile VB, those cans of beer is probably your whole pay check worth lmfao. krayley you probably haven't even gone as far north as the Mooney bridge or even south of Sutherland shire.

patwah the northern territory is trying to pass hunting safaris on 50 crocs a year with a population of 500.

patwah what would you recon people would say if we farm white sharks and safari them because they would like there teeth taxidermist on there wall. i'll be the first patwah to say me, i bags first shot


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

wetbeaver said:


> kraley as i said before buddy dont think to much you might bust a braincell. you are a perfect example of a sheltered and naive.
> 
> i understand that you find it hard to understand because your very naive and live inside a box. and given that it says pyrmont its probably literally to hay krayley and probobly live next door to the parramatta road. i guess that's why you have a poor mans beer on your profile VB, those cans of beer is probably your whole pay check worth lmfao. krayley you probably haven't even gone as far north as the Mooney bridge or even south of Sutherland shire.


[Puts popcorn in microwave in anticipation]

Buddy reading a profile does not make you an expert on anyone, just saying...

[ooh popcorn is ready, YAY!!!]

Continue people


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

WayneD said:


> We need a popcorn eating smiley.


x2


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

This threads just never stops giving.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

nad97 said:


> This threads just never stops giving.


The word 'Thread' seems a tad complimentary.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The reply/view ratio is just under my arbitrary "benchmark" of 10%, I suspect the boffins sitting around at AKFF central know the EXACT number for average....come on, I'm sure one of you has done the maths ;-)


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

wyand its the intelligence part he seems to lack trying to insult and not one piece of info.

at least i have an excuse ex Australian boxing champ and an indigenous person. as they say i cant always be great at everything i do


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Not to mention croc 'n bush.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

kraley said:


> Hmmm...


You're thinking what I'm thinking aren't you!

I sway between "nah, can't be" and "maybe....you never know sometimes...."


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention croc 'n bush.
> ...


They're the true apex predators.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> They cull at least one masterchef a year.


FTFY


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

eric said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention croc 'n bush.
> ...


Left out the croc O'shit.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Can't believe I am the first to like this thread.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

WayneD said:


> Can't believe I am the first to like this thread.


I can.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

WayneD said:


> Can't believe I am the first to like this thread.


Oh yeah, forgot about that button, too busy popping corn!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

oops


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey wetbeaver, we should catch up for a fish sometime, maybe meet somewhere in the middle like Proserpine or Bowen, what do you reckon?


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't have a kayak yet but there is a boat hire joint that hires hobies for $50 a day. Yeh man IM up for it but I have been good for letting my work mates down for a fish as my miss only just moved here last week and I have to do some catching up


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

patwah said:


> wetbeaver said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a kayak yet but there is a boat hire joint that hires hobies for $50 a day. Yeh man IM up for it but I have been good for letting my work mates down for a fish as my miss only just moved here last week and I have to do some catching up
> ...


I bet his missus wouldn't let him take it, don't blame her either!

Hey beaver, we could do a land based fish somewhere for starters. I'd love to check out the area near the old hospital bridge (is that what they call it?). I have fond memories of that area, not so much the bridge, or the hospital but the nurses quarters hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

The cost of moving up here from Sydney is a fortune. And when I came up here it was on a wing and a preyer. I got kicked out of a van park because of having a dog and I was sleeping on a blow up bed next to my car for a week. The things we have to do to get a life

Give me a couple of weeks and il be there with bells. I would love to go just to find a better spot for my crab pots in town they rob them all the time


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

wetbeaver said:


> If I remember a lot of you shark lover, (quote) its there place. And I notice there are Lot of hypocrites on here. I have a mate that owns 2 trawlers on the south coast and he drags his nets 25km out and he says that there are so many sharks now that it's become a hazard to his employees. It's funny how People say we are swimming in there domain so always be aware. The population up the north end of Australia is very small and is the minority of australia. But we are culling the crocs just so we can populate that area. The great thing about up north is it is still untouched and the people are very friendly to the point they haven't ever seen a push bike and are sheltered from what's really going on In this world and now how to live with the crocs. And by the way I have kids to that like going to the beach and as a parent would like them to come out alive. i find that if you cant live with them move, and go join the southerners. in mackay there are crocs but it seems to just be a myth. i guess we wont realise until there gone, just like when they almost culled the white shark to extinction.


Back on topic fellas, if you want a fishin trip put it in the trip section .... now, where were we, yeah, about those friendly people who have never seen a pushbike ...... Im not sure if they are friendly and hence have never seen a pushbike (maybe pushbikes avoid friendly people!?), or if seeing pushbikes makes people unfriendly? interesting question and worthy of serious further debate.

WB, Im getting your not a "shark lover"? personally I dont mind them. I have also lived on t he coast all my life, speared countless hours and Im amazingly still here (watch, Ill get eaten next time I put my toe in the ocean!); maybe your mate with the trawler is being intentionally harassed by these plague sharks (are they Great Whites!?) due to him raping and pillaging the ocean in a trawler? another issue worthy of debate (or should that be debait!?) me thinks.

One last thing, in a later post of your on this thread you make some reference to you having an excuse due to being an ex Australian boxing champion and indigenous (or at least that's the way it reads to me, however, I am slowly coming to terms with the fact that what I read and what you mean may not always be one and the same); my questions is, how does being indigenous affect your level of intelligence, the boxing bit I can understand.

Now, re your comments on the VB, well I hate to say for once we are in agreement , it is very ordinary to say the least (IMO) , but what do you consider a good beer!?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

patwah said:


> wetbeaver said:
> 
> 
> > wyand its the intelligence part he seems to lack trying to insult and not one piece of info.
> ...


Well DNA evidence shows the pygmy freshwater croc to be the same species and subspecies as normal freshies.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Wetbeaver, (love that name!) I reckon you oughta hook up with some of the Mackay mob sometime and get amongst the fish. Would love to see a trip report from you sometime.

You get involved with the local indigenous lads down there? I hear they're pretty well organised, maybe you could show us how you prepare bungarro, now that would be a first here and a real treat for us considering it's probably not an option as a target species for most AKFFers.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

patwah said:


> If the Pygmy was a seperate species, there'd actually be 24. Some people stil think yacare is just a subspecies, and some still think siamensis is actually porosus. The scientists use to spend days on these discussions, crack up to listen to.


Splitters v Lumpers, always good for a fight.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> If the Pygmy was a seperate species, there'd actually be 24. Some people stil think yacare is just a subspecies, and some still think siamensis is actually porosus. The scientists use to spend days on these discussions, crack up to listen to.


Don't you just get them to fornicate and see if the offspring are fertile? Isn't that the definition?
I mean if they can get Schnauser and a Poodle to do the dirty then how hard can it be?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ado said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > If the Pygmy was a seperate species, there'd actually be 24. Some people stil think yacare is just a subspecies, and some still think siamensis is actually porosus. The scientists use to spend days on these discussions, crack up to listen to.
> ...


Does that mean my kids may not be fertile ?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hang on, i'll turn her around.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, since we're talking breeding, time for some sugarcane breeding trivia.

Did you know that it takes about 12-15 years (don't remember exactly) to breed and release a new variety to the market?

The fluffy seed heads (arrows) are taken from the parent sticks and literally rubbed together (by hand) to cross pollinate. The resulting plants from the crossed seeds number in the thousands and they are all new and different varieties.

They then go through years of elimination to end up with varieties which display desired traits.
In the later years they are multiplied in quarantine sites away from other cane (out west) before coming back to seed plots and release to the industry.

The funny thing is that not all varieties of cane produce seed heads. This means that a non-flowering variety displaying desirable traits cannot be used as a parent in crossing for new varieties. Bring on the GM technology please!

There's my trivia for the day, sitting on a tractor again!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Ado said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > If the Pygmy was a seperate species, there'd actually be 24. Some people stil think yacare is just a subspecies, and some still think siamensis is actually porosus. The scientists use to spend days on these discussions, crack up to listen to.
> ...


No and that is part of the problem. There is no clear definition of what makes a species (and even less about what makes a subspecies).


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> No and that is part of the problem. There is no clear definition of what makes a species (and even less about what makes a subspecies).


Really? I was taught that definition as a fundamental part of high school biology - viable and fertile offspring. Why have any other definition when that's so simple?

Sub-species is nothing more than a construct. To a certain extent, so is Genus. But I thought species was cut and dried. I hate unlearning  .


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well done WB, 7 pages of banter out of this post.......not a bad effort.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Brc226 said:


> Well done WB, 7 pages of banter out of this post.......not a bad effort.


Yep, and just crept over that magic 10% reply/view ratio!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Forget the Olympics, there's so much gold in this thread it's hysterical! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I think we have a few contenders for forum quotes of the year too :twisted: 
Keep it going fellas


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

wetbeaver said:


> kraley as i said before buddy dont think to much you might bust a braincell. you are a perfect example of a sheltered and naive.
> 
> i understand that you find it hard to understand because your very naive and live inside a box. and given that it says pyrmont its probably literally to hay krayley and probobly live next door to the parramatta road. i guess that's why you have a poor mans beer on your profile VB, those cans of beer is probably your whole pay check worth lmfao. krayley you probably haven't even gone as far north as the Mooney bridge or even south of Sutherland shire.
> 
> ...


Sorry WB, just came across this link
http://www.nretas.nt.gov.au/__data/asse ... ations.pdf
So not sure about you quoting the crocodile population of NT as 500?? 500 is a bit different to 100,000 so can you please advise where you got your 500 figure?


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

your funny mr faulty, and well done on the PI. I didn't actually specify its just a number of crocs in a breeding farm. and yes i do believe you with sharks, and no im not a shark hatter, i was just exercising a bit of psychology with a touchy subject as sharks being my target against the crocs

the people in mackay dont believe in kayaks there tides up here go from streams being 40m widths full of water on a high to 1m width trickle. you can stand on a beach and the small waves crashing on the beach on a high to receding like 150m out. anybody would think a tsnuami was coming.

the locals on a high walk through the water up to shoulder height on the sand flats that go forever. i said to one, your nuts and ask what about sharks, and he replied with ooh the bull sharks are the stubborn ones. he said it can take a couple of goes of butting them with the rod before they piss of. but hasn't yet had an encounter with a tiger.

a work mate told me yesterday that whilst swimming like hip deep water he said a shadow came up out of the depths of mackay harbour swims around him and in between him and the shore and finding out it was a hammerhead, he said that happened 3 years ago and hasn't gone back.

a young teenager was jumping off the pontoons into mackay harbour and people pretty much said as soon as he went beneath water surface a large bull shark had bitten the kid in half.

there is a long pond that goes for roughly 2kms that people walk around and its full of geese and ducks, its called the goose ponds. a croc snuck in there and they couldn't catch it for about a year, i dont know the fait of that lone ranger.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

How did work treat you today wetbeaver?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

patwah said:


> Which breeding farm has 500 crocs beaver?
> 
> I guarantee you there's more than thatin frams in the NT, or are you taking about Mackay?


Looks like you're becoming quite influential Beaver Man.


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Barrabundy, you've made my day with that description of sugarcane breeding.

We have one other trick up our sleeves for the canes that don't tend to flower. They spend the day outside (in pots), get taken into a glasshouse in the evening by an automated system and then lights are used to manipulate the daylength the plants are experiencing in order to induce flowering.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Slide said:


> Barrabundy, you've made my day with that description of sugarcane breeding.
> 
> We have one other trick up our sleeves for the canes that don't tend to flower. They spend the day outside (in pots), get taken into a glasshouse in the evening by an automated system and then lights are used to manipulate the daylength the plants are experiencing in order to induce flowering.


Sounds like you might be the guru then.....how'd I go with my description then? Probably a bit rough considering I should know better.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

wetbeaver said:


> and no im not a shark hatter


Probably just as well, sounds very niche


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Bitey bonneter


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I reckon we've just about covered everything with this post, anything we've missed?


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

WayneD!
How"s the popcorn supples? Must be getting low by now...

Oops, ladies 400 meter final - got to go. Will have to check back in later.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, somethings wrong with the rhs rear one. Has cracks in the sidewalks and pinches the tube occasionally, problem is still plenty of grip left.

Have decided I'll probably whack a new set on at the end of the year, swap from 18.4x38 to 22.8x38 because the slightly wider tyre also has a larger rolling circumference. I should be able to get about 20% more speed in the same gear which either means 20% more area covered in the same time when going faster, or less fuel if I travel the same speed with less engine revs.

There you go, that's it for me, I'm done.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## andrewG (Jun 15, 2011)

Slide said:


> Barrabundy, you've made my day with that description of sugarcane breeding.
> 
> We have one other trick up our sleeves for the canes that don't tend to flower. They spend the day outside (in pots), get taken into a glasshouse in the evening by an automated system and then lights are used to manipulate the daylength the plants are experiencing in order to induce flowering.


So you work for BSES then?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

bildad said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > Which breeding farm has 500 crocs beaver?
> ...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

andrewG said:


> Slide said:
> 
> 
> > Barrabundy, you've made my day with that description of sugarcane breeding.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

And you?


----------



## andrewG (Jun 15, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> andrewG said:
> 
> 
> > Slide said:
> ...


 yes


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So that probably makes 2 of you.

I was talking to one of the women who used to work there up here and she said she had collegues who were into kayak fishing down around Bundaberg I think.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I hate to freak everyone out, but crocs have in fact bred with sharks, and created something even more deadly than a wet beaver.
Behold the Land Shark


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

GregL said:


> I hate to freak everyone out, but crocs have in fact bred with sharks, and created something even more deadly than a wet beaver.
> Behold the Land Shark


She brings a valid and coherent argument....*ponders*


----------

